# Unsichtbare Zeichen



## Runtime (16. Jun 2010)

Hi Leutz,

wenn ich die Standardausgabe benutze, kommen nur unsichtbare Zeichen. Der Cursor bewegt sich zwar, aber es ist nichts anderes zu sehen. Das gleiche passiert, wenn ich es mit C oder Assembler programmiere. Hatte das von euch schon jemand? Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Gast2 (16. Jun 2010)

Schriftfarbe == Hintergrundfarbe vielleicht ?


----------



## Runtime (16. Jun 2010)

Wie kann ich sie ändern, und wie kam es dazu?


----------



## agentone (16. Jun 2010)

Welche "Standardausgabe" verwendest du? cmd.exe, Eclipse-Console...?


----------



## Runtime (16. Jun 2010)

cmd.exe


----------



## Gast2 (16. Jun 2010)

Das war ne Frage und keine Feststellung 

Falls du die Windows Konsole meinst kannst du die Farben dort nachschauen:
Rechte Maustaste auf die Konsole in der Taskleiste -> Eigenschaften -> Farben


----------



## Runtime (16. Jun 2010)

Es war die Farbe. :toll: Danke


----------



## Gast2 (16. Jun 2010)

Sind die Farben denn korrekt eingestellt?
Setz doch einfach mal auf die Standardwerte zurück.


----------

